# No receiver



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello nice forum here and lots of info.

Could anyone tell me if watching regular tv and movies using this unit will the sound still come
through the speakers? I am not sure it will unless you're playing a DVD movie since
there is no receiver.
Thanks for any input or suggestions.

http://www.jr.com/panasonic/pe/PAN_SCBT230/


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you need to run on Optical or analog output from your TV to the input of the HT System.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Yes, you need to run on Optical or analog output from your TV to the input of the HT System.


Thanks..
Will the volume control be controlled thru the tv?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, through the Home Theater System.


----------

